#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [商品] 來自動物園的戰利品

## 帝嵐

今天學校帶我們去動物園校外教學
快速的和沃克、蘿拉兩匹狼打招呼
也和其他的動物打過招呼後
就進紀念品店採購
因為零用錢不能亂花 所以只買了兩樣
第一個是筆筒  第二個是書籤

----------


## Dra.HJ

這個也蠻不錯的~只是沒龍頭的ORZ...
反倒是在木柵那買了個...龍模型W

----------


## 帝嵐

龍模型也不錯呀
裡面的龍都艇霸氣的
不過就是貴了點

----------


## 狼王白牙

真漂亮的動物產品，每次到動物園的紀念品店，
總是掙扎有限的零用錢及各種動物飾品。

銀星的眼光不錯喔，這個筆筒有創意又實用，
每次拿筆都可以看見狼從文具用品後面鑽出來。

----------


## 帝嵐

> 真漂亮的動物產品，每次到動物園的紀念品店，
> 總是掙扎有限的零用錢及各種動物飾品。
> 
> 銀星的眼光不錯喔，這個筆筒有創意又實用，
> 每次拿筆都可以看見狼從文具用品後面鑽出來。


當時走進紀念品店時
一直找不到中意的商品
結果無意間看到這個筆筒
心裡馬上下定決心的說就是它了
買它果然是對的(因為小東西都不會不見了

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  銀星：

      今晚本狼在狼群集會岩穿梭，發現這篇舊文，遂趕緊存圖回覆。本狼之前去動物園有一次買書籤，不過不是犒賞本狼，而是因為雪麒來台灣當交換學生，本狼一開始想買雪豹的書籤和紀念幣，奈何一問之下紀念幣已經停售、書籤又沒有雪豹，只能買老虎的代替。(除此之外，本狼還買了一本500元的百科──《臺北市立動物園100年史》一起送給雪麒，他只花一個月就飽覽全書。)

      關於木柵動物園狼的商品，本狼有在還有紀念幣的時候製作狼的紀念幣，記得那一次是和阿寂一起去。而在西門町的某家店，本狼就有發現用木頭雕刻的動物頭筆，本狼買了一枝不知道是狼頭還是狐狸頭的，結果買回去根本沒用過半次！！！ :wuffer_bawl: 

      銀星年初去那一次能一次購足兩樣狼商品，著實幸運至極！！！也希冀銀星能在狼族祖靈以及友獸的訓誡與鼓勵之下，在揮別陰霾之後重新發光發熱，成為真正在極光滿月夜空中最璀璨的那顆「銀星」！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (重見光明鼓勵之嗥！！！)

                                                                                         北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                              狼版12年6月25日    21:04

----------


## 帝嵐

抱歉挽回了!冰菊大大
冰菊大大的遊歷感覺好充實呀
也好羨慕你能和許多的獸友見面呀
不過沒賣雪豹書籤和紀念幣停售有點悲哀呢ww
買了一個不知是狼頭還是狐狸頭的筆也有點悲哀呀
也像冰菊大大說的,能一次買到兩樣真的很幸運
因為狼筆筒只剩最後一個了owo

銀某不會辜負冰菊大大和所有獸的期望
銀某會重新邁向光明,重新做獸的!

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  銀星：

      本狼也不知道為什麼石尚(動物園的科普販賣部，科教館也有。)會停賣書籤、以及動物園商店會不再販售紀念幣，不知道這會不會和大頭貼有關？本狼發現最近動物園設置不少台大頭貼，不過因為圖案沒有狼本狼就沒拍就是了。

      根據本狼3月12日晚上在學校聆聽金園長仕謙的演講，讓本狼對於動物園是動物同胞牢籠的既定印象有了不少修正；與會結束後本狼順道詢問園長有關於
沃夫

(銀星可能一時匆忙打錯了，是沃夫。)

和蘿拉的近況，園長表示的確有讓兩狼繁衍後代的計劃，不過截至目前為止都還沒有消息。

      對了，不曉得沃夫和蘿拉有了後代之後，動物園舉辦徵名活動時，銀星會想為他/她取什麼名字呢？也歡迎所有友狼在這篇以下回覆時不吝分享唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                            北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                 狼版12年6月30日    21:18

      附註：其實本狼之前一段時間也用過大大這個網路用語，不過才短短幾個月本狼就捨棄不用了，並且現在本狼也討厭被獸和人類網友這樣叫；所以，懇請銀星至少在和本狼互嗥時別用大大，稱呼本狼冰菊、斯冰、阿菊都可以唷！！！

----------

